# Elbow Cleaning



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Now that my Golden is 10mos old i am noticing some black spots on both elbows. My guess its from lying on hard surfaces. I dont feel any abnormalities, just a discoloration at this point. Is there a product that helps clean this area and return it to its natural color or is a medication required to treat the area? Both spots are slightly larger then a pencil eraser. Being she has a white coat, they stand out.

suggestions?

Thanks


----------

